# Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium



## Speedy1991 (17. November 2015)

*Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*

Hey Ihr Lieben,

ich bin nun schon seit 3 Wochen im Netz unterwegs und komme einfach nicht zum Entschluss.

Zu meine Situation:
Ich bin aktuell Arbeitnehmer, werde nächstes Jahr eine Sprachreise in die USA machen und danach ins Maschinenbaustudium einsteigen.
Bei mir steht aktuell ein PC/Laptopkauf an.
Die Entscheidung PC oder Laptop fällt mir extrem schwer.

Was ich mit dem Computer vor habe:
- Ich bearbeite Fotos (Photoshop, Lightroom)
- Ich schneide Videos mit Sony Vegas 13 (aber nur wenig z. B. Actioncam von Motorrad, Tauchurlaub und daraus (Bilder und Videos) einen Film schneiden)
- Ich schreibe Dokumente, Präsentationen und viel surfen
- Ich arbeite mit Inventor also CAD 3D Konstruktion (aber nur im kleinem Umfang)
- Ich möchte auch mal wieder aktuelle Spiele spielen (nur hin und wieder und am Anfang üblicherweise mehr wie sonst)

Was Persönlich für ein Laptop spricht ist, dass ich es auf Sprachreise und in die Uni mitnehmen will. Zuhause würde ich ein Laptop auf den Schreibtisch stellen und an den Monitor, Maus und Tastatur anschließen.

Meine Überlegungen:

Entweder ich Kaufe mir ein Laptop was für alle oben genannten Sachen funktioniert ( Bildschirm zwischen 13 und 15 Zoll) oder ich kaufe mir einen eigens zusammengestellten PC, und für die Sprachreise und Uni ein Laptop hauptsächlich für Business Sachen.

PC würde ich mir einen Hackintosh zusammenstellen
fürs Laptop kann ich mich nicht entscheiden ob Macbook Pro oder ein Windows.

Budget würde ich wenn es nur ein Laptop wird zwischen 1.000 und 1.500€ ausgeben und für einen PC plus Laptop 1.500 bis 2.000 €.
Der Preis soll nur so grob darstellen was zur Verfügung steht sollte aber 2.000€ nicht überschreiten.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir irgendwie ein bisschen helfen und Vorschläge machen.

Vielen dank schonmal und Liebe Grüße

Speedy1991


----------



## flotus1 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*

Da es bei dir nicht an der Kaufkraft zu mangeln scheint (wie sonst immer bei den Studenten hier in der Kaufberatung) würde ich dir ganz klar zu 2 Systemen raten.

Die Gründe: Laptops die wirklich gamingtauglich sein sollen sind nicht wirklich mobil. Und obendrein meistens teurer als die Kombination aus einem (noch leistungsfähigeren) Desktop und einem portablen Notebook. Zumindest wenn man kein Macbook Pro nimmt sondern eine etwas vernünftigere Kaufentscheidung fällt.
Somit kann jedes System seine Vorteile voll ausspielen (Leistung beim Desktop, Mobilität beim Laptop) und du musst nicht irgendwelche faulen Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## Grozz (17. November 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*

Ja einfach für 1500 nen PC System zusammenstellen lassen und für 500 nen kleines Netbook kaufen für die Uni


----------



## Pronounta (17. November 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*

Soweit stimme ich Flotus komplett zu.
Damit wir auch was gescheites zusammenstellen könnten, wäre es nett, wenn du diese Fragen beantworten könntest:

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)


----------



## flotus1 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*

Vielleicht sollte dann aber die Kaufberatung für den Desktop lieber ins passende Unterforum ausgelagert werden.


----------



## Pronounta (17. November 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*



flotus1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte dann aber die Kaufberatung für den Desktop lieber ins passende Unterforum ausgelagert werden.



Wobei das ja irgendwie Notebook- und PC-Kaufberatung gleichzeitig ist. Dieses Unterforum sollte geeignet sein, denke ich.
EDIT: Man könnte natürlich verschiedene Posts machen, aber das wäre etwas verwirrend.


----------



## flotus1 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*

Ich denke auch damit würde die Community zurecht kommen. Ich glaub an uns 
Aber jetzt ist wohl erst mal der TE am Zug.


----------



## Speedy1991 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*

Jawoll das nenn ich mal schnelle Antworten! Danke euch allen schonmal!

Das Gaming sollte aber an letzter stelle stehen!!!
Deswegen tentiere ich Persönlich ehr zu einem Laptop weil ich zwei Systeme irgendwie unnötig finde und vll ein gute Laptop die gleichen Dienste tut oder sehe ich das falsch?

Nun zur Beantwortung der gestellten Fragen:

1.) wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?

Also für den PC möchte ich nicht mehr wie 1000€ ausgeben!
Falls es 2 Systeme werden dann grob gesagt 1500€

2.) gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )

Was ich eventuell Plane (wird aber eventuell erst zum Studium gekauft zwecks des Studentenrabattes) ist eine halbwegs vernünftige 3D Maus.

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Komplett vom Händler?

Definitiv Eigenbau! Beim Laptop ggf. über Onlinekonfigurator oder ein gutes komplett Angebot

4.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten? (z.B. SATA-Festplatten, Gehäuse oder Lüfter mit Modellangabe)

Vom alt-PC wird lediglich der Monitor, Sound, Maus, Tastatur, USB Hubs mitgenommen ( Den alt-PC bekommt der Vater  )

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung und Bildfrequenz besitzt er?

Ja, und zwar einen 24" Philips 60hz (bin ich eigentlich zufrieden, wobei ich am überlegen bin einen 27" oder größer zu kaufen wenn es ins Budget passt.

6.) Wenn gezockt wird dann was? (Anno, BF, D3, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WoW, Watch_Dogs, SC2, ... ) und wenn gearbeitet was (Office, Bild-, Audio- & Videobearbeitung, Rendern, CAD, ... )und mit welchen Programmen?

- Puh was gezockt wird, keine Ahnung , es dient als Zeitvertreib zwischendurch mal. Was ich gern mal Zocken würde ist, Fallout, Call of Duty, Super Mario Emulator  (der läuft aber sogar auf meinem PC  ) vll mal Fifa von nem Kumpel, aber wie
gesagt das zocken steht ganz weit hinten, aber wenn dann schon in dieser Richtung und akutell. Was auf jeden fall ausgeschlossen werden kann ist Online Zocken!
- Office verwende ich das Microsoft Office Paket fast komplett (also Word, Excel, Powerpoint, Outlook)
- ansonsten verwende ich zur Bildbearbeitung Photoshop CC, Audio- und Videobearbeitung verwende ich Sony Vegas 13 und Cubase zur Gitarrenaufnahme und CAD aktuell von und für die Firma Autodesk Inventor und von der Berufsschule
noch Solide Edge (fürs Studium weiß ich noch nicht was verwendet wird, für mich am häufigsten aber Inventor), ansonsten die üblichen Programme: VLC, Firefox, Acrobadreader (auch erstellen von PDF's) usw.
Für das Laptop sollte davon einigermaßen Photoshop, Inventor und ja wenn es zwei Systeme werden kaum bis keine Spiele bei nur ein Laptop sollte auch alles oben genanntes laufen.

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigt ihr? Reicht vielleicht eine SSD oder benötigt ihr noch ein Datengrab?

Also Filme und Musik habe ich größtenteils auf einer externen Festplatte die weiterhin verwendet wird. Lediglich auf dem Laptop sollte für Reisen platz für ein paar Filme und Musik sein ich denke 250gb SSD sollten mir reichen.

8.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? (Grafikkarte und/oder Prozessor)

Damit habe ich leider noch nicht sooo viel Erfahrung, wäre aber interessant und würde mich auch gerne mal in Zukunft damit beschäftigen.

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? (Lautstärke, Designwünsche, WLAN, Sound, usw.)

Also USB sollten mindesten 4 vorhanden sein (beim Laptop reichen zwei) in beiden Systemen wäre es gut einen integrierten SD-Kartenleser zu haben, WLAN vorallem im Laptop integriert!, das Laptop sollte einen HDMI out haben! und der PC sollte OSX
Mac tauglich sein

Vielen dank für all eure Mühe


----------



## iGameKudan (17. November 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*

Ein Laptop kann durchaus Gaming-tauglich sein, allerdings ist es eine Frage dessen, wie leidensfähig du beim Budget und in Hinsicht auf die Verwendung fürs Studium auch beim Gewicht bist. 

ASUS ROG G752VY-GC144D (90NB09V1-M02990) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und dann halt selber eine M.2-SSD nachrüsten...
mx200 m.2 | Geizhals Deutschland

Die tut es auch - ja, die nutzt in dem Sinne auch nur SATA, aber ich erachte M.2-SSDs mit PCIe-Interface als zu teuer...
Mit selber Nachrüsten bekommst du wesentlich mehr Speicherplatz, alternativ halt das Notebook mit folgender Ausstattung kaufen.
ASUS ROG G752VY-GC261T (90NB09V1-M03000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

So eine GTX980M liegt schon fast auf dem Level einer GTX970... Ist also durchaus tauglich fürs Gaming. Allerdings kostet die Leistung in Relation zu einem PC halt extrem viel....

Die Option mit 2 getrennten Systemen wäre zwar natürlich im Bezug auf die Leistung der beste Kompromiss, aber jenachdem wie du da drauf bist wäre mir ein 2. System für eine (Sprach-)Reise zu blöd, selbst wenn es für längere Zeit ist.


----------



## flotus1 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*

Wenn du dich nicht mit 4kg+ herumplagen willst und auch noch halbwegs Akkulaufzeiten möchtest könntest du dir das kommende Dell XPS 15 ansehen.
Es ist wahrlich kein Schnäppchen, aber so ziemlich das leichteste 15"-Notebook dem man rudimentäre Gamingtauglichkeit bescheinigen kann. Und die Qualität sollte auch stimmen und der Support bei Dell geht in Ordnung.
Wenn du bereit bist 1500-2000€ auszugeben um nur EIN System zu haben wäre wohl die Wahl mit den wenigsten Kompromissen.


----------



## Speedy1991 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*

also das von iGameKudan genannte Asus sieht optisch nicht schlecht aus aber mit 17 Zoll mir zu groß!
Meine Mum hat ein 17 Zoll, das ist mir für Mobil zugroß, mehr wie 15 möchte ich nicht! Preislich ist es intressant, allerdings das Gewicht schon ordentlich  
Ich seh es auch so das zwei Systeme eigentlich zu blöd ist allerdings nutze ich es ja im Studium auch.


Das Dell XPS 15 finde ich nicht schlecht, vorallem das Gewicht und auch 15 Zoll, bewegen uns allerdings an absoluter obergrence zwecks Budget  
gibt es änliche Systeme, vll nicht vom hersteller sondern selbst zusammengestellt die etas billiger kommen? 1500€ oder drunter wäre ich sehr zufrieden!

edit: XPS 15 9550 Hochleistungs-Notebook mit InfinityEdge-Display | Dell Deutschland so wie das XPS für 2.100€konfiguriert ist, in diesem Rahmen


----------



## flotus1 (17. November 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*

Ganz ehrlich beim XPS 15 würde ich die kleinste Variante nehmen. Die gibts bei Cyberport für unter 1500€ wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Eine SSD kannst du dann noch nachrüsten für nen Hunni.
Das teure 4k-Display hat nämlich nicht nur Vorteile. Es ist spiegelnd, es verkürzt die Akkulaufzeiten und wenn du Anwendungen abseits des Standards benutzt kannst du Probleme mit der Skalierung bekommen.
Die matten FullHD-Displays bei den XPS sind meiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl für viele Anwender wenn man nicht unbedingt Touch braucht.

Von den Eckdaten her vergleichbare Konkurrenzprodukte sind deutlich schwerer und noch mehr auf Consumer ausgerichtet. Und so viel billiger wird das dann auch nicht unbedingt.


----------



## julianbl (17. November 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*

Das wäre noch ne Alternative zum XPS 15, hat ne GTX970M und ist das Mobilste Gaming Notebook wo ich kenne.

Gigabyte P34W v4, Core i7-5700HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 128GB SSD, Windows 10 (GA-P34Wv4-WX1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## iGameKudan (17. November 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*

Kostet für ein Notebook mit einer 970M aber relativ viel und wird dabei auch noch recht laut und warm. Funktionieren tun die Gamingflundern aber trotzdem. 
So eine 970M ist jetzt allerdings auch nicht soooo langsam, etwas schneller als ne GTX960 (1280 statt 1024 Shader) und mit 192Bit-Speicherinterface. 

Das XPS15 würde ich persönlich nicht kaufen... Für den Geschäftsbereich finde ich Dell zwar ganz ok, aber bei Spielemaschinen kann ich denen nicht über den Weg trauen. Dell ist ja für propietäre Lösungen bekannt, da würde es mich z.B. nicht wundern wenn auch nur deren Grafiktreiber funktionieren.  Aber da bin ich nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand. 

Eventuell ist ja das XMG C405 eine Idee für dich - kostet in einer vergleichbaren Konfiguration (1000GB-HDD + MX200 mSATA 250GB, 2x4GB RAM) zwar etwas mehr, macht meiner Meinung nach aber a) mehr her als das P34Wv4/XPS15 und hat b) im Vergleich zum XPS15 ne 970M...

XMGÂ CORE Gaming Notebook


----------



## julianbl (17. November 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*

Das C405 ist das gleiche Notebook wie das P34W, das Gehäuse bekommt MYSN von Gigabyte. 
Der einzige Unterschied ist die silberne Oberseite die es Exklusive für MYSN gibt (Die wie ich finde es Billiger wirken lässt). 

Warum mehr Geld für das gleiche Notebook ausgeben???

Alle Komponenten bis auf den Arbeitsspeicher und warscheinlich dem Display sind gleich.
Bei Arbeitsspeicher ist es fast egal welchen man hat und das Display vom P34W ist schon ziemlich gut.


----------



## Speedy1991 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*

Also das  DELL XPS15 find ich richtig geil, hab auch ein paar tests dazu gelesen und Videos darüber angeschaut, das spricht mir so ziemlich komplett zu!
Das P34W find ich genauso gut wobei es optisch für mich nicht an das Dell rankommt.
Wenn es jetzt nur Laptop wird, dann eins von den beiden!

Wenn Ihr Zeit und lust habt, würde ich mich noch sehr darüber freuen, wenn Ihr mir einen PC bzw. die PC-Komponenten für die schon genanten Anforderungen bis 1000€ zusammenstellen könntet.


----------



## Speedy1991 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*

Also das  DELL XPS15 find ich richtig geil, hab auch ein paar tests dazu gelesen und Videos darüber angeschaut, das spricht mir so ziemlich komplett zu!
Das P34W find ich genauso gut wobei es optisch für mich nicht an das Dell rankommt.
Wenn es jetzt nur Laptop wird, dann eins von den beiden!

Wenn Ihr Zeit und lust habt, würde ich mich noch sehr darüber freuen, wenn Ihr mir einen PC bzw. die PC-Komponenten für die schon genanten Anforderungen bis 1000€ zusammenstellen könntet.


----------



## Ralle82 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*

Noch eine mögliche Alternative: Sofern es nur ein Laptop werden soll, kannst du dich mal beim Notebook-Konfigurator von mifcom.de umsehen. Hier findet sich u.a. eine Slim-Serie mit einem Gewicht unter 3 Kg (hinsichtlich des Studiums vielleicht immer noch recht schwer, aber dafür auch gamingtauglich). Des weiteren würde ich mir bei Entscheidung für nur EIN System (in dem Falle ein Laptop) die Wahl der Grafikkarte sehr gut überlegen. Du investierst hier schließlich recht viel Geld und möchtest mit der Hardware möglichst einige Zeit über die Runden kommen... Da schadet eine 980M, gerade bei aktuellen Titeln wie Fallout 4, mit einer gewissen Mehrleistung zur 970M sicher nicht. Ich jedenfalls habe den Aufpreis bisher nicht bereut...


----------



## julianbl (18. November 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*

hi 

Bei den Notebooks muss man halt wissen was man will das P34W ist Leistungsstärke ca. 30% mehr Grafikleistung, das DELL ist eines der best Verarbeiteten Notebooks mit etwas besseren Akkulaufzeiten dafür nicht so Leistungsstark.

hier mal ein System für ca. 1000€

RAM 96€:
Kingston HyperX Fury DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-2133, CL14-14-14 (HX421C14FBK2/16) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Festplatte/SDD 150€:
Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Prozessor 330€:
Intel Core i7-6700, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80662I76700) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mainboard: 95€:
ASRock H170M Pro4 (90-MXGZL0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Grafikkarte 325€:
PowerColor Radeon R9 390 PCS+, Radeon R9 390, 8GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 390 8GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Netzteil 85€:
http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straigh...-e10-500w-bn231-a1165594.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Kühler 22€:
http://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-ben-nevis-84000000119-a1211188.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Gehäuse 60€:
http://geizhals.de/raidmax-hyperion-mit-sichtfenster-schwarz-600024720-a1212512.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

zusammen ca. 1170€ 


Und als Notebook fürn Studien Alltag (Office und Internet mit guten Akkulaufzeiten): 770€

http://geizhals.de/asus-zenbook-ux305fa-fc062h-schwarz-90nb06x1-m02410-a1249285.html


Zusammen 1920€

man kann natürlich noch Sparen z.B. nen I5 als CPU nehmen oder ne kleiner SSD dann kanste ca. 100€ Sparen


----------



## Speedy1991 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*

ja also wenn Laptop, dann kommts auf ein paar Euro mehr nicht an zwecks der 970 oder 980.

@julianbl: okay, danke für dein Setup. Allerdings die Grafikkarte ist schon enorm  würde da für mich vll auch eine GTX 960 in frage kommen, da würde ich dann mit einer 250 GB SSD und dieser Grafikkarte auf gut 1000€ kommen.


----------



## julianbl (19. November 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*

hi,

Klar das sollte nur mal zeigen was so für dein maximal Budget drin ist. Das habe ich mal grob zusammen Gestell. Bei der SSD kann man natürlich auch ne 250GB nhemen die kosten dann nur etwa 80€, bei der Grafikkarte würde auch ne 960 reichen, wobei ich dir eher die 380 bzw. jetzt komm auch die 380X ans Herz legen würde, mehr Leistung für Geld einfach gegenüber der 960.

z.B. HIS Radeon R9 380 IceQ XÂ² OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (H380QM4GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

~205€

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich aber auf alle fälle eine mit 4GB nehmen man merkt einfach das der Trend in die Richtung geht und man mit 2GB schnell Probleme bekommt. 
Dann Reicht auch das von mir verlinkte Netzteil mit 400 Watt locker da Spart man auch nochmal 20€.

Auch das Notebook sollte einfach mal als Beispiel dienen.


----------



## homeboy93 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*

Also ich würde mir ein Macbook Pro 13 kaufen, perfekt für unterwegs und hat genug Leistung für Foto- und Videobearbeitung.


----------



## Speedy1991 (21. November 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*



julianbl schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> Klar das sollte nur mal zeigen was so für dein maximal Budget drin ist. Das habe ich mal grob zusammen Gestell. Bei der SSD kann man natürlich auch ne 250GB nhemen die kosten dann nur etwa 80€, bei der Grafikkarte würde auch ne 960 reichen, wobei ich dir eher die 380 bzw. jetzt komm auch die 380X ans Herz legen würde, mehr Leistung für Geld einfach gegenüber der 960.
> 
> ...



Ok danke für deine Hilfe. Also bei der Grafikkarte werd ich definitiv zu 4 gab greifen, ob Readon oder GeForce weiß ich noch nicht.



Jetzt steh ich quasi wieder am Anfang MacBook war ja auch die Überlegung aber da wird es bei einem Modell für 1500€ schwierig mit den Spielen. Für den Rest der Aufgaben sicherlich bestens geeignet. Man bekommt halt für 1500€ was ganz anderes unter Windows und ich seh nicht ein 2.500 oder mehr Geld auszugeben und hab dann gerade mal das gleiche wie bei 1500€ unter Windows 

An und für sich bin ich ja reißen Appell Fan


----------



## Sack (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Hilfe zur Entscheidung für Games und Studium*

Ich kann mich nur der Meinung von Ralle82 anschließen, wenn du schon so viel Geld in die Hand nehmen willst nimm lieber eine etwas größere Variante der Geforce Grafikkarte. Ich stand vor ca. einem Jahr vor der gleichen Entscheidung, da ich zwischen drei Orten hin und her pendle wollte ich unbedingt einen mobilen Desktopreplacement. Ich habe mich im Endeffekt für den ASUS ROG G751JY entschieden. Das ist zwar ein ordentlicher 17" Brocken aber mir war das Gewicht egal, da ich das Teil sowieso nur ins Auto trage und wieder raus. Die GTX980M mit 4GB Speicher reicht auf jeden Fall aus um grafisch Anspruchsvolle Spiele wie Ark: Survival, GTA V, Battlefield 4, Titanfall auf Ultra oder mindestens High Settings zu spielen. Mir war auch wichtig, dass der Laptop unter Last nicht aufdreht wie ein startender Jet und schön leise und kühl bleibt. Was das angeht ist der ASUS einfach ein Traum, er ist selbst unter Last nie so Laut, dass es einem auf die Nerven gehen würde.

Da dir 17" ja zu groß sind, schau vielleicht mal bei Schenker vorbei. Hier kannst du auch 15" Modelle nach Wunsch konfigurieren und die sollen auch recht leise unter Last sein.


----------

